# Toy drive



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's not too late to start a toy drive for the kids in your neighborhood. We have had great success with Facebook and have raised $1,275.00 in one month. The neighbors have four houses on one piece of land as is common here. It is an extended family of 7 boys and one girl. We currently have seven brand new bicycles and a purse with an IOU of 1,700 pesos for the girl as she is a little old for a bike at 14. I encourage everyone to adopt one family this Christmas.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's still not too late to do this.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dog not included.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> It's not too late to start a toy drive for the kids in your neighborhood. We have had great success with Facebook and have raised $1,275.00 in one month. The neighbors have four houses on one piece of land as is common here. It is an extended family of 7 boys and one girl. We currently have seven brand new bicycles and a purse with an IOU of 1,700 pesos for the girl as she is a little old for a bike at 14. I encourage everyone to adopt one family this Christmas.


Kudos to you and your wife for your great community spirit! What a wonderful thing you are doing! 
:tree::tree::tree:

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> Kudos to you and your wife for your great community spirit! What a wonderful thing you are doing!
> :tree::tree::tree:
> 
> .


Thank you Turtle, and Merry Christmas to you and your family very soon.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife had them hang an ornament and make a wish for a gift under this tree, they don't have a clue what is going to be there Christmas morning. 

Diana, 14










Jonathan 8,










Giovanni 11










Osiel 6


----------

